# hello from new member. (and Fios questions)



## vig1116 (Aug 17, 2020)

Hi everyone, I've always just rented boxes from my provider over the last 20 years, but this past week, I did the math and decided to get a Tivo edge with the all in deal. It's arriving today and am looking forward to setting it all up with my Fios triple play. I'm looking for any/all advise you can give to a new member aka ROOKIE!!!! lol

specific questions I have if anyone knows, with Fios, I am using my own router but for the current Fios box I bought a used Fios router that I disabled wifi and DHCP assignments so the box can get the guide and whatever else it needs. What do I need to do for the Tivo to work the best it could? Same setup as for the Fios box, or do I not need the Fios router and just ethernet from my own router? 

Any other advice is greatly appreciated!!!!! I'm already anticipating calling to get rid of ads if they'll do it. Maybe I'll call within the 30 day return window and say I'd love to keep it but the ads are driving me crazy!!! we'll see. Thanks everyone for looking and possibly responding!!


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

First of all you probably could have stuck with whatever device was providing your internet. No need for something specific for the Edge. Just connect by wifi like all your other devices but it sounds like you have some expertise in that area. Are you using cable or over the air? If cable you will need a cablecard from your provider. Do not let them tell you they cant provide one. They must provide by law. Lastly you may need a tuning adapter which in my mind is the biggest obstacle to an enjoyable TiVo experience. The adapter is also provided by the cable company. It will be a stress filled time. Connecting the box physically getting the cablecard and tuning adapter. Then you must activate the cablecard which must be paired to your Edge. Once this is done it normally can be paired and forgotten about. The activation of the tuning adapter will be your biggest hurdle. Multiple calls to support, maybe multiple visits to the home. Everything may work on the first 20 minutes or it could be a week long nightmare. Sorry to be so truthful. Goid luck. It's well worth the effort.


----------



## vig1116 (Aug 17, 2020)

YIKES!!!! lol. I already had my own router way before now. Kids are big gamers, wife works from home all the time, and a lot of the house is a "smart" home, so I like to get my own hardware. I already have a cablecard from Fios that I picked up over the weekend in preparation for today and I know I have to call to activate the card, but I know nothing about the tuning adapter. What the heck is that??? lol. (I'll try to research that now.) I was hoping for an easy 1 or 2 call installation on this, but I think I'm mistaken on that idea now. hahahaha


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

As far as I know, Fios doesn't use a tuning adapter, only some cable systems do. Just call to get the card paired, and you should be in business.


----------



## vig1116 (Aug 17, 2020)

awesome! thanks mdavej! will post after I get delivery and set up. hope it'll go smoothly...


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Almost forgot. With Fios, you can activate the card yourself online:
CableCARDs | Verizon TV Support


----------



## JLV03 (Feb 12, 2018)

Is your Internet via FIOS as well? If so, you may already have MoCa in place, so you wouldn't need anything to get your TiVo box on the Internet.


----------



## vig1116 (Aug 17, 2020)

I was going to activate it myself online but I don't seem to have an activation code. probably because I picked up the card and wasn't delivered. he didn't give me a receipt, just the card. 


yes, I have the triple play, so all is Fios. on hold activating card now, so hopefully it'll be a flawless install? lmao. riigghhhttttttt.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

My experience with my Tivo Edge and Fios has been basically flawless and easy. As far as I am concerned, Fios support is pretty good and they should have you up and running in no time. You really do not need anything since Fios will install their modem. I also use my own router, not Fios.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

vig1116 said:


> I was going to activate it myself online but I don't seem to have an activation code. probably because I picked up the card and wasn't delivered. he didn't give me a receipt, just the card.


There is no "activation code" all 3 sets of data are available from the CableCARD activation screen after you have it installed in the Tivo.
If you're using a Verizon FiOS router it has MoCA capability already, even if you purchased it yourself.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

dianebrat said:


> There is no "activation code" all 3 sets of data are available from the CableCARD activation screen after you have it installed in the Tivo.
> If you're using a Verizon FiOS router it has MoCA capability already, even if you purchased it yourself.


Fios' online activation tool asks for an "activation code" in addition to the cable card data. Something to do with a code on your bill. Follow the link I posted above and see if you can find a way around it.

I don't have Fios, so I'm just spit balling here.


----------



## vig1116 (Aug 17, 2020)

I was on the phone with Fios tech support, and I have to say, probably the nicest and best customer service I've experienced with any service provider. It took a little while to get the card activated cause his computer was being picky, but he got it to go, then he waited, and waited for my new Tivo to update and set up. I asked him a couple of times if he wanted to go and if I had a problem id call back and he said he could stay on with me all day if I needed, so he waited. After a total of about 45 minutes, Tivo edge finally finished setup and it's working perfectly!! The guide is definitely a plus already. I never liked Fios' guide that the channel you're on is bigger and the advertisements as well. HDR is crisp and clear as any other as well. Here's hoping for a flawless time with Fios and Tivo from here on out. Thanks guys and gals!!!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mdavej said:


> Fios' online activation tool asks for an "activation code" in addition to the cable card data. Something to do with a code on your bill. Follow the link I posted above and see if you can find a way around it.
> 
> I don't have Fios, so I'm just spit balling here.


Interesting, my bad on that, I bounce between FiOS and RCN every few years and I didn't remember a FiOS activation code, but that could be just dead brain cells.


----------



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

are you with Frontier or Verizon ? anyone seing a securi.net firewall crap ad in this forum?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

rtoledo said:


> ... anyone seeing a securi.net firewall crap ad in this forum?


I temporarily turned off my ad blocker and didn't see anything related to sucuri.


----------



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

I just realized my Frontier Router was reset to default . just added my DNS servers back in. Edison's power spikes are killing electrical equip. my pfsense router flash drive got trashed as did the Bolt's hard drive. I doug out a old heavy UPS to hook them up to . need to get of my lazy butt and set up a whole house SPike at the main feed. they are only 100.00 just have to do it


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Fios doesn’t need a tuning adapter, just the cable card.

No need for a Fios router. Just use Moca WiFi or any Ethernet. TiVo just needs an internet connection. Personally I prefer the ease of Moca (one cable!) since Fios creates the network automatically.


----------



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

cwoody222 said:


> Fios doesn't need a tuning adapter, just the cable card.
> 
> No need for a Fios router. Just use Moca WiFi or any Ethernet. TiVo just needs an internet connection. Personally I prefer the ease of Moca (one cable!) since Fios creates the network automatically.


I ran into MOCA limits with some high end recordings from one bolt to the other. so I hooked them up to a giga switch , have had zero issues with speed while replaying high bps recordingsfrom onemachineto the other


----------



## vig1116 (Aug 17, 2020)

learn something new every day. with some of the Tivo boxes, you don't need a Verizon Router or MoCA adapter. They have a built in MoCA adapter. So I just plugged in coax from ONT and ethernet from Asus router and turned on MoCA on TiVo Edge and so far works perfectly. Can't wait to pick up a mini lux when they go on sale and see how it goes....


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

TiVo’s since Roamios don’t need a Moca adapter as long as the source (your ONT) is creating the Moca network.

You don’t even need the Ethernet from your Asus router. ALL you need is coax (with Moca) going into your Edge.

Same goes for any Mini, when you get one.

I have a Roamio Plus and a non-Vox mini and both have nothing but a coax connection. The Fios ONT supplies everything via Moca.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

vig1116 said:


> So I just plugged in coax from ONT and ethernet from Asus router and turned on MoCA on TiVo Edge and so far works perfectly.


If you have the EDGE connected via Ethernet to your ASUS router, you do not need to have MoCA enabled on the EDGE -- and, in fact, doing so can be problematic if your setup already has a MoCA bridge enabled (such as your older FiOS gateway reconfigured to support your FiOS set-tops). If the EDGE is connected via Ethernet, you should disable MoCA on the EDGE.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> TiVo's since Roamios don't need a Moca adapter as long as the source (your ONT) is creating the Moca network.


No ONT creates a MoCA network to which home client devices would connect; older setups strictly employed a MoCA WAN connection between the ONT and a gateway device, on MoCA Band C, with only these two devices connecting via this network. The gateway device was responsible to establishing the MoCA LAN network via a built-in MoCA bridge (on MoCA Band D), bridging between the coax port and the LAN switch of the gateway. Newer FiOS setups, with Internet speeds above 100 Mbps, employ an Ethernet WAN connection between the ONT and gateway device, with the gateway still responsible for MoCA LAN functionality.



cwoody222 said:


> You don't even need the Ethernet from your Asus router. ALL you need is coax (with Moca) going into your Edge.


Presumes an existing MoCA network to which the EDGE could connect as a MoCA client. There may be one. But the Ethernet connection provides faster throughput.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I stand corrected, my Fios Moca is created by my Fios Gatewat Router, connected to my ONT via Ethernet, as krkaufman said.

I think the OP does not have a Gateway, only his Asus router.

So his setup is correct, Asus to Edge via Ethernet. But he doesn’t need Moca enabled as krkaufnan also said.

BUT, when the OP gets a Mini and wants to connect that via Moca then he’ll need to have the Edge create a Moca network and then the Mini will be able to connect solely with coax.

But the OP said the Edge’s coax is coming straight from the ONT. Will that allow the Moca to work or will the coax need to be connected to a Gateway device to allow the Moca connection to be sent around his house?


----------



## vig1116 (Aug 17, 2020)

so, I'll try to explain my situation better in case anyone can benefit from info in the future.

Fios with gig internet (so ethernet output, not coax for internet). I had directv until last week so I didn't need any Moca from ONT. I bought my own Fios router for cheap on eBay as a backup in case I have issues and Fios won't troubleshoot if I bring my own router. I haven't used the Fios router in a while, I have an Asus router that I use. I added TV and bought the Tivo edge and arrived a few days ago. To make it work, I had to use my Fios router as a secondary router for Moca. I disabled wireless on Fios router and disabled DHCP server on Fios router. I connected my Fios router to the coax on ONT and ethernet from Asus lan to Fios router wan. I used a splitter in between ONT and Fios router and second leg goes to Tivo box. ethernet cable from a switch to Tivo box. All was working perfectly.
I was thinking about getting a Moca adapter to replace the Fios router because I wanted to make my router/ONT/computer desk area less cluttered. I was researching if I did that would I need an adapter for every tv I added to the line in the future, because it just wouldn't be worth the money if so. That's when I came across the awesome articles I will display below.
After reading them all, I realized I could disconnect the Fios router and plug my main coax feeding my edge and the rest of house to the ONT and use the edge's built in Moca to feed the entire line.
So, now my lines look like this: ONT coax to line that feeds house. Edge on one leg of coax feed and ethernet from Asus to edge. On the edge, go into network settings and turn on Moca and use as bridge (not client) and that should feed the entire line and only need coax, not ethernet and coax.
I hope this all makes sense and I explained correctly. Thank you all for your input.

Tivo Customer Support Community

Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## vig1116 (Aug 17, 2020)

update, for reference: bought 2 new mini Vox's and they arrived yesterday. Setup was a breeze for both (except for the remote pairing). One is connected with the MoCA bridge I created with the Edge, and the other with ethernet. Both working perfectly.


----------

